

How Boundary does application deployments. - logicalstack
http://blog.boundary.com/2011/11/01/the-apps-cookbook-and-application-deployments.html

======
rboyd
Very cool, Joe! The JVM and hot-upgrade Erlang stuff looks especially nice.

Any reason this can't just turn into a pull request for Opscode's application
cookbook though?

~~~
logicalstack
IIRC the Boundary app cookbook is a pretty big divergence from the Opscode
application cookbook due to their reliance on roles, environments and etc.
Additionally our cookbook has a far more narrow (I think in a good way) focus.
Both have their place, just probably not in the same cookbook.

